# New "Stealth" Reflective Tape



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I got some new "Stealth" reflective tape for my bike. The reflective tape I previously had on my bike worked great, but the white tape stood out because it was a different color than my bike. The new tape is black in regular daylight, but reflects white when a headlight is shined on it during the twilight hours. The white reflective tape reflected brighter than the black tape, but the black tape is almost invisible in the daylight. Below are what my bike looked like before with the white reflective tape and what it looks like with the black "Stealth" relfective tape.

Before:


















After:


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, did you get it locally oer here, or through the internet?


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I got it online (eBay). Search "Black Relective Tape". It may be around locally though, I haven't checked.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

My local Performance bike has it.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

DGT, we're in Germany... availability is often a big issue over here.


----------

